# Fabric Store Shopping List?!



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Okay so I'm making my trip to the fabric store tomorrow- I want to get everything I need since it is kind of a long drive from my house. The only things I currently have (or will have) is a sewing machine with bobbins and the needles that come with it. 

I want to make liners, cuddle sacs, fleece forests, attempt at a igloo cover (not Nancy's design) and whatever else I can think of. 

What all should I buy? How much fabric? Etc. 

So far my list includes:

Fleece
Flannel
Corduroy
Cheap Fabric For Practice
Quilt Batting (?)
Measuring Table (?)
Sewing Kit (At least with needles, flexible measuring tape, pins)
Thread
Thin Elastic Cording (For bottom of igloo cover?)
Glue Gun (If Cheap)
Better Scissors


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

good list 
- take a bobbin with you, buy extras. at least one for each color thread you intend to use. you'll need to take one of the type your machine uses because there are many varieties.
- thread in the right color for each fabric you buy
- scissor sharpener
- glass head/plastic ball head pins (the ones with the colored plastic ball on the end) - easier to spot against your fabric
- extra needle pack (take some from your machine to match - there are lots of sizes/styles)
- maybe some iron-in heat-fusible bond fabric (look near the interfacing) - this can be used to bond layers together so they don't pull apart, or to hold things in place while you sew. depending on what you're doing, it can be much handier and keep things together much better than pins. just remember it's more-or-less permanent.
- thin sheet foam to use as filling if you want something that stands up on it's own (like the tents I've seen)
- good quality tiny scissors for nipping threads close to the fabric. the ones in the sewing kits are usually cheap and have no edge
- safety pins in multiple sizes (in case you need to hold something fabric in place around the cage bars). also used for threading elastic through a casing.
- measureing tape
- consider 1/4" elastic instead of cording for holding stuff in place. cording doesn't have much strength. or use a cotton cord drawstring instead (see draperies section for this)
- fabric marking chalk - useful for drawing lines on your fabric when you're working without a pattern
- seam ripper, in case you make a mistake

oh, there's probably more... let me think on it...


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Crazy-extensive never-go-back list:
- Get extra needles for your machine -- you're bound to break a few if you're experimenting (particularly if you're figuring out tension on different fabric types). Bring your existing needles to make sure they'll fit correctly
- Possibly get extra bobbins if you tend to switch between projects frequently. Again, bring existing ones to make sure they'll fit correctly.
- I'd pick up one needle good for dealing with stretchy fabrics (if you end up sewing the elastics) and one for tough fabrics (canvas/denim). Not for hedgehog-sewing, but if you're thinking of doing any interior-design sewing (curtains?), you might also want to pick up a super-fine needle for delicate fabrics.

Thread quantity: one small spool (100-110 yards) is pretty good for a simple garment with few seams, while a large spool (550 yards) is enough for a couple of complex garments. I've been using up the tail-ends of spools for my hedgie-projects; I've probably gone through about 1.5 small spools.

Fabric quantity: bring a calculator & dimensions of the cage to figure out how much liner fabric you need vs. the width of the fabric. For instance, if you've got a 45" x 15" cage (numbers chosen entirely for ease of calculation), you'd want 45"+buffer of 36"-wide fabric to make 2 liners, or 30"+buffer of 48"-wide fabric. For a buffer, you don't need more than couple of inches to cope with shrinking & seam allowances for this level of sewing -- I usually round to the nearest 5", or whatever the minimum-cut requirements are.

Better scissors are absolutely worth the investment. Get sewing scissors and guard them from ever being used on anything but fabric! A good pair of scissors that are carefully protected can go years between sharpening, or be utterly dulled within months by casually snipping paper.

My snuggle-pouches are 2-layer 8" squares with 2 closed sides, 2 joined sides. To make an entire pouch, inside & out, with the same fabric takes 9" of 36"-wide fabric. I more commonly do different insides & outsides, buying whatever the minimum-cut is & making the square size to match.

Extra projects I've found fun because the material was on sale:
- double-folded bias tape. I use this on edges to completely hide seams without going through all the flipping & handsewing. May be helpful for the bottom of the pigloo-cover. A good price is $0.25/yrd (usually in pre-cut packages).
- waterproof baby-fabric. I used it layered with flannel (inside/outside) to make a leak-proof snuggle-pouch after I got tired of being peed on every time I was wearing freshly-laundered jeans.
- a highly-absorbent, minimal-loop microfiber (even camping towels on sale). I used it layered with cotton (inside/outside) to make post-bath snuggle-pouches when my tiny friend indicated his hatred for the unconfined terrain of folded towels.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Lots of stuff to buy. I have a feeling my wallet is going to hurt! 
I won't have my bobbins/needles/sewing machine until Monday D: I'll see if I can find what type they are.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

If you know the brand & model of the sewing machine, you can look up the needle/bobbin requirements.

Things I get by without in my sewing:
- measuring/cutting table (use household table or wood/tile/lamination floors, or laundry rooms, or...)
- scissor sharpener (I reserve my scissors for fabric-only and am a recreational sewer, so only need to sharpen every 5 years. At that frequency, it's easier to take them in for service.

You can get a free flexible tape measure from Ikea.  The plastic ones from sewing supply stores will last longer, but if you want to save a few bucks, the paper Ikea ones will work for a few projects.

I second the suggestion to buy individual components instead of a kit -- it's usually pretty low-quality materials that break easily, and get outgrown by your 2nd project.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Annie&Tibbers said:


> If you know the brand & model of the sewing machine, you can look up the needle/bobbin requirements.
> 
> Things I get by without in my sewing:
> - measuring/cutting table (use household table or wood/tile/lamination floors, or laundry rooms, or...)
> ...


So I found what type of bobbin I need- however I looked online and it said all sewing machines for the last 45 years use the same needle system. Is that true? If not I can't find what needle I need.

Hopefully I can get most of this stuff for under $100. Really not sure what to expect with prices.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You don't need a cutting table. 

Use your kitchen table or the floor. You really don't even need a measuring tape, except that they are super cheap. 

Best way to mark liners is lay the fabric on the table/floor. Put the base of the cage upside down on the fabric leaving about an inch at the edges. Draw two of the sides on the fabric. Lift the cage up and move it over leaving about an inch or inch and a half from the two marked lines, and draw the other two sides. This gives you the extra size to allow for shrinkage. The marked lines are your sewing lines. If you don't want the liner to be that much bigger, don't add as much. This is the easiest way to get liners that are square.

I use serger thread as it comes in large spools. For hedgie bedding I don't bother with matching thread colour to the fabric. The hedgehogs don't care. :lol: Light coloured liners get white or off white, dark gets black.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The dollar stores sell sewing notions too such as tape measures and pins.

Yes, needles are all the same for the machines but buy a good brand of needle. You can go cheap on other things but good needles are worth it. You machine should have come with bobbins.


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

Tom said:


> So I found what type of bobbin I need- however I looked online and it said all sewing machines for the last 45 years use the same needle system. Is that true? If not I can't find what needle I need.
> 
> Hopefully I can get most of this stuff for under $100. Really not sure what to expect with prices.


mmm... I think that's not so on the needles. there are different stroke lengths, some thread from the side and some thread from the front, and some have the flat side (where it goes in the machine) on different orientations. I've bought several new machines (different brands and types) in the last 45 years (ok, well perhaps the last 30) and they do not all use interchangeable needles.

extra machine needles are probably not something you need right away - it's more insurance.
if you take your time and don't push the fabric throught he machine too fast, and aren't using extra thick fabrics, or lots of layers (leather or denim) you'll probably be fine. remember to pull pins out right before they go under the foot so you don't risk hitting them with the needle and you should be fine.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Nancy said:


> The dollar stores sell sewing notions too such as tape measures and pins.
> 
> Yes, needles are all the same for the machines but buy a good brand of needle. You can go cheap on other things but good needles are worth it. You machine should have come with bobbins.


Thanks! I wasn't really going to buy the table- just trying to think of things I might need  Bobbins seems pretty cheap so I'll buy some extra for different thread colors (Machine comes with four).

Hopefully I can buy all this and still stay on budget. The fabric is what's going to put me over- depending on how much I get.


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

Nancy said:


> I use serger thread as it comes in large spools. For hedgie bedding I don't bother with matching thread colour to the fabric. The hedgehogs don't care. :lol: Light coloured liners get white or off white, dark gets black.


love serger thread 
my machines feed better with a stand to support the thread as it comes off the spool (since it won't go on the normal feed location on the top of the machine).

and I always get color-coordianted thread. I'm sure the hedgies won't care, but it's one of those details that always gets under my skin... stitches I can pick out from a distance... not like I'm a little OCD or anything... :roll:


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

My last two machines use universal needles. My first machine was a hand-me-down and had special-sized needles. It's pretty awesome if they all use the same size now! Now, if only bobbins were standardized...

I can easily see sergers or other special machines needing funky needles. Just know your machine's brand & model.


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

oh, and if you're dreaming big...
a good quality rotary cutter and a (special order) large cutting mat to protect your cutting table. SO much faster than scissors... 
and pattern weights to go with that.
ok, really not a requirement, but I've got a dedicated cutting area and the mat. pattern weights and rotary cutter save me a ton of time. possibly not beginner tools though...


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

ZeeMartin said:


> oh, and if you're dreaming big...
> a good quality rotary cutter and a (special order) large cutting mat to protect your cutting table. SO much faster than scissors...
> and pattern weights to go with that.
> ok, really not a requirement, but I've got a dedicated cutting area and the mat. pattern weights and rotary cutter save me a ton of time. possibly not beginner tools though...


My sewing machine and stuff will most likely be in a closet as the space I'll be using to sew is the table the cage will be on - hah. Whenever I need to sew something I'll just move the cage over to the bed or something.

SOOOO My finalized list is as follows:

⁃	Fleece (10 Yards) [~60 Inches Wide]
⁃	Flannel (4 Yards) [~57 Inches Wide]
⁃	Corduroy (6 Yards) [~56 Inches Wide]
⁃	Cheap Fabric For Practice (3 Yards) [Guessing ~56" wide (linen maybe? not sure what to use]
⁃	Quilt Batting (?)
⁃	Thread/Serger Thread
⁃	Thin Elastic Cording/1/4" Elastic/Cotton Cord
⁃	Glue Gun (?)
⁃	Scissors/Mini Scissors
⁃	Heat-Fusible Fabric(?)
⁃	Thin Foam Sheets (?)
⁃	Safety Pins
⁃	Measuring Tape
⁃	Needles
⁃	Pins
⁃	Fabric Chalk
⁃	Seam Ripper
⁃	Extra Bobbins (SA156 - 7/16 Inch Deep - Class 15)
⁃	Double Folded Bias Tape (?)
⁃	Waterproof Baby Fabric (?)

Things with (?) aren't my priorities. But if they're cheap enough I'll pick em up. The fabric will definitely bring me over 100 alone. Is that too much fabric? I really don't know how much I need. 
I want to make two or three cuddle sacks, five liners (fleece/corduroy fleece/fleece), two or three igloo covers maybe, fleece strips for fleece forest and digging fleece. Is all this fabric a bit overkill for this or no? Oh- the cage is 47" x 24"


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

for practice, look for muslin, or any cheap shirt-weight, non-stretchy fabric that's on the discount rack. linen's usually pricey.

get a remnant or two of the types of fabrics you intend to sew as well... use that to make sure your tension is set right for the fabric. remnants will be in a bin or rack of their own (usually) and are generally waaaay discounted. you don't need much to practice on, half a yard, even a foot is plenty.

to figure out how much you'll need, lay it out on some square-grid paper:
6"per square, mark out the physical width of your fabric
rounding up in size and adding an inch where you'll have a seam, mark out the pieces you'll need (front, back, top, sides of covers). this doesn't have to be exact, but it'll give you an idea of how much fabric you actually need. if you like, you can cut out scale pattern pieces (squares or rectangles) from the grid paper and push those around on the section you've marked as your raw fabric... that will let you see how you can fit the pieces in to get the best usage of the fabric.

10 yards of 60" fabric is a LOT of fabric... are you buying multiple colors? if so, you'll want to think about how much you need of each color for each project.

a little planning with some estimated cutouts and some grid paper can save you buying fabric you can't return. besides it's fun


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

oh, and a fabric purchasing trick since you're buying a quantity... 
If you're buying most of what's on the bolt, and what's left is less than a yard, ask if they'll give you the last bit at remnant price... 
usually they'll offer, but if they don't, ask. at least if it's something you might use.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I'll look for muslin- thanks. The practice isn't for testing tension, etc. It's so I can figure out a good plan to make the igloo covers without messing up on the good fabric  And yes- there will be multiple colors/patterns. pretty much each yard (or maybe two) will be a new color.

Maybe I'll lower it down to 8 yards- liners take up a lot of fabric:

Edit: 
Lowered total from 20 yards to 15
9 yards of fleece
3 yards of corduroy
3 yards of flannel


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I think you're overestimating your fabric needs.

Cage is 47"x24". Assuming the bolt is 48" wide, you'd need 25" per liner.
Each liner will be 2 layers, different fabrics.
Say you want 7 liners: one for every day of the week. (Possibly necessary with a poop-a-lot babies, will probably last 2 weeks for adults.).
That's 7x25 = 175" = 4.8 yrds, round to 5 yrds per fabric type for liners.

I think you said you wanted to make a cage-cover? You can calculate out the area for that as well, but if it's a 12" tall cage, that's:
top: 47" x 24"
sides: 47" x 12", x2 sides
ends: 24" x 12", x2 sides
Again, let's say you've got 48" wide fabric (you'll probably actually find wider, in which case creative layouts can help you conserve fabric), and that it's 2 layers of different fabrics. That's 60" = 1.6 yards, round to 2 yards per fabric.

All the rounding up means you'll have more than enough scrap to make the pigloo and a whole lot of snuggle-pouches, but if not I'd say you'd have enough fabric including improvisation & screw-ups with 0.5 yards.

If you don't see waterproof fabric at a good price, you could also have an interior layer of plastic bag. It doesn't hold up as well in washes, and it can make weird crinkle-noises that may startle little hedgehog, but it could be a way of protecting pants while getting through that first super-messy baby phase. 

Check what they have in total discount remnant sections for your practice fabric -- you should be able to find something ugly but usable at $1/yrd. 

When I'm being super-economical in my fabric-buying, I get a piece of graph paper and make up my layouts in advance. I do it for a couple different standard-widths (36", 45", 60"). When I'm feeling more cash-flush, I reassure myself that fabric doesn't expire, and overestimate with the leftovers joining my rather epic fabric-stash. Your estimate of 15 yards will certainly be enough; I think my estimate of 12.5 yards is probably also an overestimate, but the difference of a couple bucks might reduce your stress of goofing up during experimental sewing.

Check out the upholstery section for any super-awesome-wide chunks of fabric -- a sturdy canvas in a pretty colour is hedgie-safe. Some stores it's more expensive, some it's less expensive than normal style-fabric.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Another good fabric buying tip- always call and check local stores for sales on fleece etc. My local Jo-Ann's almost always has 50% off the plain/solid color fleece. I use those a lot for after-bath-blankets and the like. Also, RetailMeNot.com and see if the major stores have coupons that you can print. 10-20% off coupons are common on there and when you are buying a lot of stuff, that can be some good savings!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/michaels.com

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/joann.com

or 40% off a single item!


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I love this forum so much!  
I think I'll stick with the 15 (might actually buy more depending on the cost) just because the store is kind of far away and this way I'll have extra for whenever I'm feeling crafty/creative. Plus- my 21st birthday is coming up and I asked my mom for a gift certificate to the fabric store (pretty sure she likes that idea more than my other thing I asked for– a margaritaville) hahaha. 
Can't wait for tomorrow! Won't know the gender of the litter for a couple days and won't know which one is mine for two weeks.. go I'll try to stay gender neutral...maybe..


Adult will last two weeks...without wash or two weeks then trash?


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

oh, and before you go, check the websites and get on their text/phone/email coupon list... there's *always* a xx% off everthing or xx% off your most expensive item in there.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

ZeeMartin said:


> oh, and before you go, check the websites and get on their text/phone/email coupon list... there's *always* a xx% off everthing or xx% off your most expensive item in there.


Well now I don't know if I should go to Joanns or Denver Fabrics tomorrow! Denver Fabrics has more selection- but I have a 20% off everything coupon to Joanns.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Between loads of laundry! I haven't worn any of mine out yet; I half-remember Nancy saying that the sturdy multi-layer liners with normal use last for a few years.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Annie&Tibbers said:


> Between loads of laundry! I haven't worn any of mine out yet; I half-remember Nancy saying that the sturdy multi-layer liners with normal use last for a few years.


Well that's good!  Maybe I'll hit up Joanns before Denver Fabrics tomorrow to see if I can get the non-fabric stuff and any cheap stuff. Coupon doesn't say anything about not working with sale items like the online ones do!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Annie&Tibbers said:


> Between loads of laundry! I haven't worn any of mine out yet; I half-remember Nancy saying that the sturdy multi-layer liners with normal use last for a few years.


I have liners that are 10 years old and still holding up. :lol:


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Well darn, I read the exclusions:



> 20% Off Total Purchase Exclusions:
> All patterns
> Irons
> AccuQuilt Go!® products
> ...


Isn't that like everything I need? "Sewing machine dept. merchandise, remnants"


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

For the fleece liners- I know if you use just two layers you can sew the outside mostly then flip it inside out- how do you make it if you have three layers so you don't have too many stitches exposed.

Middle
Top
Bottom

then flip it inside out?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Yup.

If you're a new sewer, check out Threads Magazine. I never subscribe & rarely buy copies, but always flip through when I see it. They cover a really nice range of absolute-beginner "What needle do I use" through to advanced "Crazy-complicated awesome technique for shaping hems on formal jackets."


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I will look into that. Thanks! Going to fabric stores now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

On page 2 of this thread I posted two 40% off one item coupons for you. Michaels and JoAnns. But the last post on a page tends to get lost lol.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I saw that- sadly a lot of things are sale items so the coupon wouldn't work.

HOWEVER- Here is what I ended up with today.. might have went a little overboard...


























Corduroy: 4 Yards
Flannel: 7.5 Yards
Fleece: ~14 Yards
Muslin: 2 Yards
Some Random Cheap Fabric: 2 Yards
14 Bobbins
Seam Ripper
Tiny Scissors
Nice Fancy Scissors
Safety Pins
Pins
10 Needles
Chalk Wheel
Glue Gun
Glue Sticks
Flexible Measuring Tape
9 Rolls Of Thread
Push Pin
1/4" Elastic
Apron Pattern
Box To Keep Stuff In


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Well- I'm returning my sewing machine. Getting the Brother SE400 now.... a "little" more expensive but..yay embroidery.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You will love having an embroidery machine, but if you can possibly afford a bit extra, go with a larger hoop. You will soon find 4x4 is very limiting. 5x7 offers so many more options.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Whatcha gonna do with the corduroy?


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

Tom said:


> Well- I'm returning my sewing machine. Getting the Brother SE400 now.... a "little" more expensive but..yay embroidery.


Ha! 
this made me chuckle... you are SOOOO a sewing addict... and you've just started :mrgreen:

welcome to my world :-D
heeeheeheee

better start planning now... for which closet your fabric stash is going to take over... :-D


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

Nancy said:


> You will love having an embroidery machine, but if you can possibly afford a bit extra, go with a larger hoop. You will soon find 4x4 is very limiting. 5x7 offers so many more options.


I'm excited for it  It'll make gifts to family- and once I get better, Etsy orders better. Luckily the SE400 can use the bigger hoop, I'll get it eventually. Maybe around Christmas. I'm still surprised my fiance is letting me spend three times as much on this machine. I told him it can count as my birthday present. Only bad thing now is that I won't be able to sew for over a week! I used cash back in order to get Walmart gift cards so I'm going to wait for that until I buy it.



> Whatcha gonna do with the corduroy?


I'm going to make one or two liners with them- I have a lot of a darker color that I don't know if I'll use for liners or not since I've read lighter colors are best. It was kind of expensive so I didn't get as much as I'd like. I'll get a lot more on Black Friday.



> Ha!
> this made me chuckle... you are SOOOO a sewing addict... and you've just started
> 
> welcome to my world
> ...


I haven't sewed at all (except a realllly bad job fixing a shirt by hand) since 8th grade (and I'm a junior in college now). But I need a hobby- found one! Albeit an expensive one.

I have a two bedroom apartment and the spare bedroom there's a bed for whenever guests come over or stay, a computer on a small desk in the corner. Right next to that is the hedgehog table which for now will also be my sewing table- since the cage is solid unlike my last cage I can move it over to the bed when I need to sew. I'll be getting another table eventually and probably either moving the computer into the other room or the sewing table. But I do know that I have a large closet in that room which is where all my fabric shall hang (and if I run out of space it can go on the shelf above the pole). Just need to buy more hangers!


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I'll correct myself- I guess the SE400 won't stitch onto a larger area with a bigger hoop. I guess I'll stick with the 4x4 since I can't find anything in the $300 price range with a bigger stitch area that is also a sewing machine.


----------

